# Pineapple wine



## Wade E

*6 Gallon recipe*
18 lbs – Cored, Skinned, and Diced Pineapples
8 lbs – White Table Sugar
¼ tsp – K-Meta
6 tsp – Yeast Nutrient
3 tsp – Yeast Energizer
¼ tsp – Liquid Pectic Enzyme
1 tsp - Ascorbic Acid
1 - White Grape Concentrate
1 Sachet – Red Star Pasteur Red
4 ½ Gallons – Water
Pour 1 gallon of warm water in a 7.9 gallon primary bucket or bigger.
Add K-meta, Yeast Energizer, Yeast Nutrient, Grape Concentrate, and Ascorbic Acid and stir well. Put all fruit in fermenting bag and squeeze over primary to extract most of juices and then put bag in primary. Pour the 1 gallon of boiling water with all dissolved sugar over fruit. Fill the rest of the way with remainder of room temp water and check SG, it should have a SG of around 1.085 give or take a little, if more then add a little more water, if less then add a little more dissolved sugar in small amount of water as sugars from fruit can vary a little. Let sit for 12 hours with lid loose or with a cloth covering bucket with elastic band or string tied around so as that not to sag in must. After those 12 hours add your Pectic Enzyme and wait another 12 hours while also adjusting your must temp to around 75 degrees. After those twelve hours, pitch your yeast either by sprinkling yeast, dehydrating yeast per instructions on back of yeast Sachet, or by making a yeast starter a few hours prior to the 12 hour mark. At this point either leave primary lid off with the cloth again, place lid on loose or snap the lid shut with airlock. Punch down cap twice daily to get all fruit under the liquid level. When SG reaches 1.015, rack to 6 gallon carboy and let finish fermenting with bung and airlock attached. When wine is done fermenting, (check a few days in a row to make sure SG does not change and SG should be around .998 or less) you can stabilize by adding another ¼ tsp of k-meta and 3 tsps of Potassium Sorbate and degas your wine thoroughly. You can now sweeten your wine if you like by using simple syrup which consists of 2 cups of sugar and 1 cup of boiling water or by using a juice or frozen concentrate. I typically take 2 quarts of an alike juice and simmer on stove at medium heat with lid off until its 1/3 its original size and let it cool to room temp and then add slowly to taste. Be careful not to over sweeten. At this point you can use a fining agent or let it clear naturally. Once clear, rack into clean vessel and bulk age more adding another ¼ tsp of k-meta at 3 month intervals or add ¼ tsp k-meta and bottle age for at least 3 months and enjoy. Longer aging will give you a better wine so save a few bottles till at least 1 year mark so you can truly see what this wine can aspire to.


----------



## BettyJ

*substitution/ ingredient questions*

Hi Wade
I would love to try this recipe, but have a few questions as I am lacking some of the ingredients. 

How about substituting apple juice for white grape?
I only have acid blend, not the individual acids - will this work (or is the pineapple too high in citric acid)

Thanks
-Jean


----------



## Wade E

The apple juice does not have the body needed and thats why most use grape concentrate. You could use some golden raisons instaed or some banana. The acid blend ill work fine.


----------



## BettyJ

*Thanks*

Thanks so much Wade! I will give it a go - think the banana will be great with the pineapple


----------



## mauijoe

Aloha Wade,

How did the Pineapple wine turn out?


----------



## Leanne

What is it with pineapple? I have used it often in winemaking and love it but I wish I could make it in a self cleaning room.  I have had it spraying the ceiling! What causes this?


----------



## Jaymore

Wade E said:


> *6 Gallon recipe*
> 18 lbs – Cored, Skinned, and Diced Pineapples
> 8 lbs – White Table Sugar
> ¼ tsp – K-Meta
> 6 tsp – Yeast Nutrient
> 3 tsp – Yeast Energizer
> ¼ tsp – Liquid Pectic Enzyme
> 1 tsp - Ascorbic Acid
> 1 - White Grape Concentrate
> 1 Sachet – Red Star Pasteur Red
> 5 ½ Gallons – Water
> Pour 1 gallon of warm water in a 7.9 gallon primary bucket or bigger.
> Add K-meta, Yeast Energizer, Yeast Nutrient, Grape Concentrate, and Ascorbic Acid and stir well. Put all fruit in fermenting bag and squeeze over primary to extract most of juices and then put bag in primary. Pour the 1 gallon of boiling water with all dissolved sugar over fruit. Fill the rest of the way with remainder of room temp water and check SG, it should have a SG of around 1.085 give or take a little, if more then add a little more water, if less then add a little more dissolved sugar in small amount of water as sugars from fruit can vary a little. Let sit for 12 hours with lid loose or with a cloth covering bucket with elastic band or string tied around so as that not to sag in must. After those 12 hours add your Pectic Enzyme and wait another 12 hours while also adjusting your must temp to around 75 degrees. After those twelve hours, pitch your yeast either by sprinkling yeast, dehydrating yeast per instructions on back of yeast Sachet, or by making a yeast starter a few hours prior to the 12 hour mark. At this point either leave primary lid off with the cloth again, place lid on loose or snap the lid shut with airlock. Punch down cap twice daily to get all fruit under the liquid level. When SG reaches 1.015, rack to 6 gallon carboy and let finish fermenting with bung and airlock attached. When wine is done fermenting, (check a few days in a row to make sure SG does not change and SG should be around .998 or less) you can stabilize by adding another ¼ tsp of k-meta and 3 tsps of Potassium Sorbate and degas your wine thoroughly. You can now sweeten your wine if you like by using simple syrup which consists of 2 cups of sugar and 1 cup of boiling water or by using a juice or frozen concentrate. I typically take 2 quarts of an alike juice and simmer on stove at medium heat with lid off until its 1/3 its original size and let it cool to room temp and then add slowly to taste. Be careful not to over sweeten. At this point you can use a fining agent or let it clear naturally. Once clear, rack into clean vessel and bulk age more adding another ¼ tsp of k-meta at 3 month intervals or add ¼ tsp k-meta and bottle age for at least 3 months and enjoy. Longer aging will give you a better wine so save a few bottles till at least 1 year mark so you can truly see what this wine can aspire to.



I heard about the Pineapple wine but I haven’t tasted it before. Thanks for providing the details about pineapple wine.


----------



## mauijoe

Wow! Does that happen everytime you make Pineapple wine Leanne? First time I heard of it....
We use the _100% juice_ canned in Hawaii to make the wine. Getting a sweet tasting pineapple donated to the wine room would cause for dissension among the troops! Even more so if it was one from the white variety.


----------



## Wade E

I thought it was great and so did everyone else as it never did get any age on it, another batch Ill have to make again and hide some this time, I think the oldest bottle was only 5 months old and was fabulous sweetened to 1.010.


----------



## mauijoe

Well that's great Wade...Pineapple wine just gets better in time. I have a one (1) gal. test jug and just taking notes on it. It's over 2 years old and every six months or so I check/taste...I think it reached its peak..I should consume it before it starts the _downhill_ slide.

Any explosions doing Pineapple wine Wade?


----------



## Wiz

Wade, I also am not able to get white rape concentrate. Could I use white grape juice and if so, how much would you recommend. If this doesn't work, would 2 lbs. of white raisins be enough? Thanks.


----------



## Wiz

I just went to the store and found out I also can't get white raisins. If the white grape juice won't work, what else could I add?


----------



## Tom

Not sure what Wade would say but, If you are looknig for body then use raisins. I get mint from Sams Club 9the 2-pac) I add 2 1/2#to the primary. Today I bottled my Pineapple that I started last year. I did not ad any concentrate. I'm surprised that your grocery store dont carry white grape (frozen) concentrate


----------



## Wiz

I live in Costa Rica and it is surprising what we have to do without or substitute for what we could purchase anywhere in the U.S. For example, we can't buy a corned beef here so we make our own. Couldn't even buy pickling spice here and had to make that. Any suggestions for a substitute for golden raisins?


----------



## Tom

If you want body then make Banana Soup. I bet there are plenty there.


----------



## Wiz

Bananas are not the answer I was looking for but thanks for the reply.


----------



## mauijoe

Are you able to get any bottled (white) grape juice "ready to drink" at the store? If so, you might have a chance at fermenting but its tough depending on the contents. Usually, some of our health food stores will carry a "short shelf life" juice that is naturally processed without added chemicals etc. but they too are rarely available. 
To me, using a heavy amount of "white raisins" or "bananas" will surely impart a diffrent wine. But both additions do help greatly as stated earlier.

One hundred percent of pineapple juice alone I found it tough to produce an enjoyable wine. Of course it all differs depending on the quality of the crop, natural sweetness, etc. Being that you're unable to obtain the necessaries locally, I would then suggest bringing in the base from another source maybe...and also try a small batch of "all juice" so that you get a better picture of learning what is missing when altering the basic recipes. Even in our star fruit, banana, passion fruit and other avaiable fruits do better in balance of natural grape.
Hope this helps some!


----------



## mrzazz

I made a pineapple wine and it taste nasty. Its only 3 months old, I hope it gets better with age.


----------



## Wiz

How many pounds of bananas would you recommend for this 6 gallon recipe?


----------



## Tom

1st Banana will NOT impart and off flavor to your wine. It will add "body" mouthfeel.

I use a min of 1+# per gallon. I make a banana soup and add the juice.

Put banana in a put with "some water" simmer till banana gets real mushy. Strain thru a kitchen strainer and add to primary. Toss pulp.


----------



## Wiz

I know I am being a pain on this subject but my wife is allergic to bananas. We have a fruit here in Costa Rica called Nance. Please check out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Byrsonima_crassifolia and give me your opinion as using this fruit for a substitute for bananas or white grapes?


----------



## BettyJ

After much experimenting I use a ratio of the following: 1/3 amount pineapple, 1/3 limes (zest and juice) and 1/3 bananas (frozen first). I basically just combine standard (found on this forum) recipes of the above 3 fruits. 

This is the best white wine I have made thus far! The pineapple is the strongest flavor, so I call it pineapple. But the lime gives it a nice edge. The banana gives it a bit more body. It is dry (of course some like it sweeter) and refreshing - very similar to pino-grigio. I will sometimes add a little pineapple extract just to enhance the bouquet without sweetening. 

Just thought I would share....


----------



## Tom

Well thanks for sharing...


----------



## mauijoe

Wiz said:


> I know I am being a pain on this subject but my wife is allergic to bananas. We have a fruit here in Costa Rica called Nance. Please check out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Byrsonima_crassifolia and give me your opinion as using this fruit for a substitute for bananas or white grapes?


Wow that looks similiar to a fruit that we call "Vai`Vee" a combo taste of orange/ tangy peach flavor.... If its somewhat tangy as well, I though of using some honey to knock it back some. Difficult to compare to banana.


----------



## Wiz

Nance is the size of a very6 good size cherry.


----------



## Roatan_Mark

Looks like what they call here a "Hog Plum" but very similar and I imagine the same thing. I was going to try a wine just form these but the pit is so large it doesn't seem worth it!


----------



## Wiz

Hi Mark, I looked hog plums up on the Internet and no this is not what Nance is. Like I said, they are just cherry sized.


----------



## headinsouth

I know this thread is a bit old, but I just joined and it's of interest to me on a couple of levels.

"Hog plums" in Costa Rica (and most of Central America) are called Mombin. I can't determine anything in nance (nanzi) that has any similar properties to banana. I think I might consider papaya as it's very readily available an has a similar starchy and high fiber content to bananas... Just thinking out loud.

If one were wanting to ferment pineapple without flavor being a primary consideration (that being % of alcohol), what would he/she do to maximize the alcohol?

This is a great forum! I'm really looking forward to experimenting with a lot of tropical fruits soon!

Bill


----------



## Runningwolf

Hi Bill,

Welcome to the forum. When you get a moment could you go to the introductions thread and tell us a bit about yourself and if you make wine at this time. You seem to know a lot about fruit and I look forward to hearing more from you. If you are from the NE part of Ohio we have a small group of folks from Lake Erie to Pittsburgh that get together occasionally.


----------



## Tom

1st WELCOME,

Fruit wines should be no higher than 1.085 starting gravity. Any higher the alcohol will mask the fruit flavor. Shoot for 5-7#'s of fruit per gallon.


----------



## abefroman

Don't know about you, but I had to use closer to 12 pounds sugar to get the 1.085


----------



## mauijoe

Aloha,
This year the pineapple crop seemed a lot sweeter naturally than other years depending on numerous factors, one being the natural rainfall which seemed to kick the color and sweeter crop. Just like bananas and other fruits grown in different venues.....got'ta adjust what must.


----------



## Runningwolf

mauijoe said:


> Aloha,
> This year the pineapple crop seemed a lot sweeter naturally than other years depending on numerous factors, one being the natural rainfall which seemed to kick the color and sweeter crop. Just like bananas and other fruits grown in different venues.....got'ta adjust what must.



So you're saying if we could get fresh pineapples it would be an excellent year for making wine with the high sugar content?


----------



## abefroman

mauijoe said:


> Aloha,
> This year the pineapple crop seemed a lot sweeter naturally than other years depending on numerous factors, one being the natural rainfall which seemed to kick the color and sweeter crop. Just like bananas and other fruits grown in different venues.....got'ta adjust what must.



The pineapples I used were from Costa Rica, those must be lower in sugar.


----------



## mauijoe

Aloha,
I am speaking for us here in Hawaii as far as a good crop year. This year has been a very good year for crop color, sweetness/natural sugar. Some years past we have noticed that the color vs. sweetnesss has been less. Not necessarily your area will be rated the same. 
I think that the main thing here is to use primarily fresh fruit if availalble. Yet canned fruit juice works just as well however one must add the necessary sugars up. Canned juice just as well...if you can get the "Dole" brand this year, buy it all up! If you could obtain natural sugar vs. processed white sugar, I believe that one can almost obtain the natural flavors vs. using the processed white blend sugars.
In either case, you gotta sugar up tour target, prefer 1085. You'll loose the flavor in the long term aging if you target for a high rating...... forget the high, just drink more in that wonderful flavor.! 

If anyone wants the "Hawaiian Raw sugar," just email me if you're willing to pay the shipping and cost for raw sugar and I'' send you the pounds you need on a personnal basis.


----------



## VWyatt

*I may Try This*

recipe sound great i may try this one...


----------



## brewski09

Wiz said:


> Wade, I also am not able to get white rape concentrate. Could I use white grape juice and if so, how much would you recommend. If this doesn't work, would 2 lbs. of white raisins be enough? Thanks.



Wiz,

Not sure if you are still monitoring this forum. I have seen some recommendations for making your own concentrate (I think it was Wade) where you take 2 quarts of juice and boil it down (simmer) to about 1/3 of your starting volume and then sweeten with that. It sounded like you could get white grape juice but were looking for concentrate. 

 I am kinda interested what some of your fruits taste like and what kind of wines/meads they would make. could be something very unique and interesting


----------



## OldCanalBrewing

I am at dryness now, ready to stabilize and back-sweeten. I have approx. 2 1/2 gal of product. I am splitting the two. One will be straight pineapple, the other with be a pineapple/mango or passion fruit blend in the secondary. I am thinking of just adding mango/passion juice with sugar to taste level. I plan on doing that to the pineapple too, just adding another can of pineapple juice with sugar to taste level. Does anyone think that would be too much flavor? Or just sweeten with sugar and exsisting wine to taste? I will of course stabilize before that.


----------



## manibd04

*Pinneaple wine- beginner!*



Tom said:


> Not sure what Wade would say but, If you are looknig for body then use raisins. I get mint from Sams Club 9the 2-pac) I add 2 1/2#to the primary. Today I bottled my Pineapple that I started last year. I did not ad any concentrate. I'm surprised that your grocery store dont carry white grape (frozen) concentrate



Hi Tom, 
Thank you for all your insights. I'm getting ready for my FIRST try, just got the kit and started to put it together.
Question: On the Pinneaple recipe listed here, they used chunks/fruit but I already extracted the juice from the pinneaple. 
What will be my juice measure for the 6gl recipe?
Thank you - Mani, VA


----------



## manibd04

mauijoe said:


> Wow! Does that happen everytime you make Pineapple wine Leanne? First time I heard of it....
> We use the _100% juice_ canned in Hawaii to make the wine. Getting a sweet tasting pineapple donated to the wine room would cause for dissension among the troops! Even more so if it was one from the white variety.



Hi MauiJoe,
I'm too using the juice, extracted from the pinneaple and canned juice as well, but not sure about the measurement for the recipe.
Can you help me with that? Using a 6Gl bottle.
Thank you,
Mani-VA


----------



## mauijoe

manibd04 said:


> Hi MauiJoe,
> I'm too using the juice, extracted from the pinneaple and canned juice as well, but not sure about the measurement for the recipe.
> Can you help me with that? Using a 6Gl bottle.
> Thank you,
> Mani-VA


First thing I would consider if this is your first time on Pineapple, I would make a lesser volume like 3-gallons. I personally back in the day started with only 1-gal. units of a variety of fruits, etc. Once you get that balance down, multiplying the recipe is easier.

Consider however to use more of the natural fruit juices vs. water and sugar. The natural juice contains sugars already so do a gallon experiment first..test/measure...then you can double, triple or what have you for a larger run (6GL) How much juice really depends on how good the juice is and always remember that in the following steps you will be racking and tossing the muck out...then you gotta replace the loss...here we go, more water....topping up later,...again more water. So you see each time you add more water, you get volume replacement but you sacrifice quality and taste...bottom line, I would use as much of the juice as possible in the initial. If you have a lot of extra juice you can always freeze it along with the fresh pineapple pulp that you can enhance the juice. Fruit contains cells that hold juice...,freezing/chilling the fruit expands those cells and you're able to extract more juice....hope this helps?


----------



## VitruvianMan

*Worried and Curious*

SO I am a newbie and have made a few batches of the "Dragon Blood" which have turned out well and now Id like to venture to other types of fruit. The pineapple sounded great until I noticed people mentioning it blowing up? Is this a regular thing or whats the deal as I live in an apartment and dont think having to worry about my wine blowing up is a good idea, in any setting for that matter. 

I too will only be using a 1 gallon recipe to make this to start and go from there, anyone have a quick link to a one gallon recipe I could use and follow by chance? Thanks for your time this forum is great and people hav been quite welcoming.


----------



## VitruvianMan

One other question also is, That I believe our store doesnt sell plain white grape concentrate 100% juice, it only has it mixed wpeach or raspberry if Im not mistaken and even so those arent 100% theyre 10% if mixed correctly i think, do I still use one of those for the white grape concentrate?


----------



## mauijoe

Aloha!
Some of our stores here don't carry really good products like pure juice concentrate both ready to drink or frozen. Then there is always a chance that you may find what you need in a "health food store" that focus on organic or pure concentrates that require additions, such as a good mineral water/high filtered water that eliminates the bad. If you can find a Costco outlet you may be lucky to find organic frozen fruit and juices as well. I personally have found a few items that they occasionally carry for awhile to test the market. Organic sliced peaches, frozrn strawberries, white grapes, apricots, etc....
If you find a grape w/peach no big deal....add some dried raisins to the bucket. You may want to fast boil ( one minute dip) them a few minutes or soak and rinse them being that they are mostly likely preserved but they will work for you. Hope this helps some.


----------



## mauijoe

VitruvianMan said:


> SO I am a newbie and have made a few batches of the "Dragon Blood" which have turned out well and now Id like to venture to other types of fruit. The pineapple sounded great until I noticed people mentioning it blowing up? Is this a regular thing or whats the deal as I live in an apartment and dont think having to worry about my wine blowing up is a good idea, in any setting for that matter.
> 
> I too will only be using a 1 gallon recipe to make this to start and go from there, anyone have a quick link to a one gallon recipe I could use and follow by chance? Thanks for your time this forum is great and people hav been quite welcoming.



Well I personally don't know about any blowing up, made quite a few pineapple in the day. You might wonder around and check Jack's recipes:http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/recipes.asp

He has quite and extensive collection. Read carefully on the recipe choices.


----------



## VitruvianMan

I found at walmart, they have the 100% white grape juice. Thanks for the info, I should have checked walmart before posting I mean really, what cant you find at walmart.


----------



## mauijoe

Grab extra while you can. Just like Costco and other big stores...if you see it and walk past,....tomorrow it's all gone


----------



## manibd04

Wade E said:


> *6 Gallon recipe*
> 18 lbs – Cored, Skinned, and Diced Pineapples
> 8 lbs – White Table Sugar
> ¼ tsp – K-Meta
> 6 tsp – Yeast Nutrient
> 3 tsp – Yeast Energizer
> ¼ tsp – Liquid Pectic Enzyme
> 1 tsp - Ascorbic Acid
> 1 - White Grape Concentrate
> 1 Sachet – Red Star Pasteur Red
> 4 ½ Gallons – Water
> Pour 1 gallon of warm water in a 7.9 gallon primary bucket or bigger.
> Add K-meta, Yeast Energizer, Yeast Nutrient, Grape Concentrate, and Ascorbic Acid and stir well. Put all fruit in fermenting bag and squeeze over primary to extract most of juices and then put bag in primary. Pour the 1 gallon of boiling water with all dissolved sugar over fruit. Fill the rest of the way with remainder of room temp water and check SG, it should have a SG of around 1.085 give or take a little, if more then add a little more water, if less then add a little more dissolved sugar in small amount of water as sugars from fruit can vary a little. Let sit for 12 hours with lid loose or with a cloth covering bucket with elastic band or string tied around so as that not to sag in must. After those 12 hours add your Pectic Enzyme and wait another 12 hours while also adjusting your must temp to around 75 degrees. After those twelve hours, pitch your yeast either by sprinkling yeast, dehydrating yeast per instructions on back of yeast Sachet, or by making a yeast starter a few hours prior to the 12 hour mark. At this point either leave primary lid off with the cloth again, place lid on loose or snap the lid shut with airlock. Punch down cap twice daily to get all fruit under the liquid level. When SG reaches 1.015, rack to 6 gallon carboy and let finish fermenting with bung and airlock attached. When wine is done fermenting, (check a few days in a row to make sure SG does not change and SG should be around .998 or less) you can stabilize by adding another ¼ tsp of k-meta and 3 tsps of Potassium Sorbate and degas your wine thoroughly. You can now sweeten your wine if you like by using simple syrup which consists of 2 cups of sugar and 1 cup of boiling water or by using a juice or frozen concentrate. I typically take 2 quarts of an alike juice and simmer on stove at medium heat with lid off until its 1/3 its original size and let it cool to room temp and then add slowly to taste. Be careful not to over sweeten. At this point you can use a fining agent or let it clear naturally. Once clear, rack into clean vessel and bulk age more adding another ¼ tsp of k-meta at 3 month intervals or add ¼ tsp k-meta and bottle age for at least 3 months and enjoy. Longer aging will give you a better wine so save a few bottles till at least 1 year mark so you can truly see what this wine can aspire to.



I put my bash before I saw your recipe, thank you.
I'll use next time.
It's possible for the fermentation to ocur in 2-3 days? I mistakenly added 2pkg of Red Star yeast-yeah, I'm a newbie!
THank you.
mani-VA


----------



## manibd04

mauijoe said:


> First thing I would consider if this is your first time on Pineapple, I would make a lesser volume like 3-gallons. I personally back in the day started with only 1-gal. units of a variety of fruits, etc. Once you get that balance down, multiplying the recipe is easier.
> 
> Consider however to use more of the natural fruit juices vs. water and sugar. The natural juice contains sugars already so do a gallon experiment first..test/measure...then you can double, triple or what have you for a larger run (6GL) How much juice really depends on how good the juice is and always remember that in the following steps you will be racking and tossing the muck out...then you gotta replace the loss...here we go, more water....topping up later,...again more water. So you see each time you add more water, you get volume replacement but you sacrifice quality and taste...bottom line, I would use as much of the juice as possible in the initial. If you have a lot of extra juice you can always freeze it along with the fresh pineapple pulp that you can enhance the juice. Fruit contains cells that hold juice...,freezing/chilling the fruit expands those cells and you're able to extract more juice....hope this helps?



Thank you Joe,
Overkilled by doubling the yeast amount- any way around that one?

Mani-VA


----------



## mauijoe

No big deal, you just got more hungry clients to eat . One bag is sufficient though. It won't hurt accept your wallet.


----------



## mauijoe

manibd04 said:


> I put my bash before I saw your recipe, thank you.
> I'll use next time.
> It's possible for the fermentation to ocur in 2-3 days? I mistakenly added 2pkg of Red Star yeast-yeah, I'm a newbie!
> THank you.
> mani-VA


 
One packet can do a real good job on 5- gal. but many of us use one packet even for 6 gal. Now if you were doing say 5-different 1 gallon jugs of wine, you'll be able to split that packet and do all five, or six separately. It's a bit of stretching but it can be done, especially if you only have one packet left. BTW, keep all your packets of yeast in a sandwich bag in the fridge. It really helps to prolong the usuable life of the yeast. I have used a portion of one packet, tape sealed the opening, folded it good..into a sandwich baggy and into the butter dish area (or where you are permitted!) Hope this helps some.


----------



## VitruvianMan

I followed the recipe with juice, not fresh fruit out of the little purple book from the wine supply store. I dont understand why for a 1 gallon recipe it has you using a gallon of pineapple juice then adding an additional 5 pints to the primary. Unless with all the sediment its need to have extra water? I have it going now just added yeast last night so we will see what happens.


----------



## manibd04

mauijoe said:


> One packet can do a real good job on 5- gal. but many of us use one packet even for 6 gal. Now if you were doing say 5-different 1 gallon jugs of wine, you'll be able to split that packet and do all five, or six separately. It's a bit of stretching but it can be done, especially if you only have one packet left. BTW, keep all your packets of yeast in a sandwich bag in the fridge. It really helps to prolong the usuable life of the yeast. I have used a portion of one packet, tape sealed the opening, folded it good..into a sandwich baggy and into the butter dish area (or where you are permitted!) Hope this helps some.



Thank you Joe,
So, you are saying that '2' pkg of yeast won't hurt the fermentation?
When should it start then? My batch is on its 5th day now.
thank you,
Mani-VA


----------



## mauijoe

Have you kept the temp consistent, do you have enough oxygen in your musk, your SG target? How are you setting up a primary....bucket with lid...open covered cloth?
Pineapple remember doesn't have a friendly base such as white grape...you're looking a a wide spectrum of ripeness, acidity, fruit quality/juice sugar content, etc. So if you're following a recipe as a "guide line" that has been proven to work, that's good but it should only be a guideline because everything batch you make will not be same ....on the money 
So at this point, check the mentioned questions.....if all continues to no happen at doing the tests etc., monitor the odor if the musk because if it has been exposed to bad conditions and begin to get spoiled, you know what bad juice smells like. That's why I try to stress the practice of doing a 1-gal. experiment....if it goes bad (I had a few) then your loss is minimal....if you're doing a 1-gal next time, use only 1/3- of a packet of yeast and gently sprinkle on top of the musk without stirring. Prior to adding the yeast, you build up oxygen by agitating the juice and set a good foundation for the yeast. Use a good strong reliable yeast with narrow variables like a champagne yeast for the first time out. Hope this helps.


----------



## manibd04

Thank you Joe,
I'll measure everything again tonight, SG was 1.030.
Rule of thomb is to transfer to 2nd carboy when SG=1.020-1.030 correct?
I snaped the lid down and added an airlock, so I'll let it ferment in the primary (bucket) until SG reach 1.010, then transfer to 2nd carboy. 
Must smells ok for now
Mani-VA


----------



## mauijoe

So you have good positive action going with the yeast? When you rack to the glass secondary, hold the hose high in the neck letting the juice thunder down to create a lot of air and bubbling to build up oxygen for the remaing yeast to do their job in a "healthy way." About 2/3rds of the carboy then ease off as you fill to allow the foaming etc. to settle down. You'll see that the yeast get busier now that they can breate....we all need good air! Good job!


----------



## VitruvianMan

What I dont understand is the recipe in the little purple wine book I got, it calls for a gallon of pineapple juice, and then 5 quarts of water and when I rack it over it make a gallon and a half? Any ideas or recommendations?


----------



## mauijoe

Well I would say that you have in the bucket, excluding what you'll probably dump out, is a blend of 2-gallons and 1 quart of fluid, also the (dry sugar) that you added to the bucket. You will end up with and extra amount of workable wine so you best get another 1 gallon jug preped and a santized small bottle to store the remainder in the fridge for when you rack again. Strange recipe.....in any case, you got extra!


----------



## VitruvianMan

Yeah my father and I think its a typo... I have a full gallon jug and the other is half full so tomorrow im gonna see what its doing and either leave it in jug til it calms down or let it go... I will probably leave it in jug and see what happens for a few days then siphon good stuff off top and use it for topping off if needed, thanks!


----------



## mauijoe

Save what you can even if you create a smaller carboy like a wine bottle or two. Carve down a cork, drill a hole, stick a vent tubing throught the hole and stick the other end into a jar of water. At least you will have good wine to use to top up vs. water. Nice to keep on the hunt for odd shaped glass containers or 1/2 gal. juice jugs...you'll be needing one someday. Good luck!


----------



## VitruvianMan

Sounds good, thanks!


----------



## manibd04

*Yeast action-Secondary*



mauijoe said:


> So you have good positive action going with the yeast? When you rack to the glass secondary, hold the hose high in the neck letting the juice thunder down to create a lot of air and bubbling to build up oxygen for the remaing yeast to do their job in a "healthy way." About 2/3rds of the carboy then ease off as you fill to allow the foaming etc. to settle down. You'll see that the yeast get busier now that they can breate....we all need good air! Good job!



Hi Joe,
Did not know about the high-hose trick to build up some oxygen- I moved to 2nd rack yesterday. 
How I make sure the yeast still doing his job?
By the way, must looks good, smells good and it's clearing well. A little high on alcohol now.
Gracias like always,
mani-VA


----------



## mauijoe

manibd04 said:


> Hi Joe,
> Did not know about the high-hose trick to build up some oxygen- I moved to 2nd rack yesterday.
> How I make sure the yeast still doing his job?
> By the way, must looks good, smells good and it's clearing well. A little high on alcohol now.
> Gracias like always,
> mani-VA


 
"Did not know about the high-hose trick to build up some oxygen?" Don't quite follow but sounds interesting.. gotta know now, please describe to us? Thanks


----------



## xcaret

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNK6NQMhmIM[/ame]
This is without doubt the worlds easiest less messy and quickest pineapple wine .. Click for video, and strong alchol content too! Tastes like pinacolda ,hmmm delicious


----------



## jimmyjames23

Damn. Guess ill have to try this one too as my cab Sauv will take till July before primary ferm and ML ferm is done. 
Hope someone doesn't post a watermelon wine recipe.


----------



## VitruvianMan

I made a pineapple wine from concentrate, followed the lil purple or pink wine recipe book, came out disgusting, the smell alone was horrid lol


----------



## michael-s

I would appreciate anyone to answer a question about something I am not totally sure of with Wade's pineapple recipe. I added the ingredients as per instructions and now am at point of topping with remainder of water to let sit for 12 hours. So far I put in "1 gallon" warm water for mixing ingredients, "1 gallon hot water" to dissolve sugar and the 1 litre of grape concentrate.
So my question I hope someone would answer me is about the amount of water I should now put in. Should I be adding 4 more gallons of water to finish off the water requirements ? Seeing in the recipe 4 1/2 gallons of water is making me not sure here. Would I read that as 4 1/2 gallons above the 2 gallons I have already put in , for a total of 6 1/2 gallons of water. Would really like to confirm this before continuing.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## wineforfun

I see that too, about the water. 
I would be adding enough water to get you to the 6 - 6 1/2 gallon mark on your primary. With the addition of what juice will come from the grape concentrate and from the fruit, you should be around 6 1/2 - 7 gallon in the end after ferment. You are going to lose some of that to sediment dropping so you should be back around 6 gallon when transferring to secondary. If you have some extra, airlock it up in another carboy or bottle and use it to top off with.


----------



## michael-s

wineforfun thanks for input. I bought a 10 gallon pail to make this batch and 
there is no volume marks on the outside of pail to let you know how much is in the container. In my rush to get this batch going I forgot to add measured gallon amounts of water, one at a time so I could mark the outside of the container myself so that I could know how much in in the pail. That was where I was at when I had the juice from the pineapple, the pineapple, the 2 gallons of water and the 1 litre of concentrate in the pail and no way to tell how much liquid inside pail. So what I did was place the bags of pineapple in a sanitized container and then poured the juice from the 10 gallon into a "marked" 23 litre container, filled it to the proper amount in that container and then poured that measured amount back into my 10 gallon. Put the bags of pineapple back in and now it will sit for 12 hours and will continue.

I just forgot to put marks on the outside of the 10 gallon so I would know where to stop....... I created my own headache but is ok now.......... thanks again.


----------

